# Where to get polygen ?



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Title says it all, i'm look for fish sake polygen, can't find anywhere which sells it.


----------



## gwnm (Apr 14, 2014)

someone been watching tanked? 

Zoopoxy | Polygem Epoxy

its just a brand name from what i can tell


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

gwnm said:


> someone been watching tanked?


maaaaybe.... 
Thanks dude been wondering what that stuff is for a while now.


----------



## Markw999 (Mar 30, 2014)

gwnm said:


> its just a brand name from what i can tell


Absolutely correct, epoxy is epoxy whatever the brand name. Once cured it's completely harmless to aquatic life. Most glassfibre suppliers will also sell epoxy, hardeners and pigments. Don't buy from artist's or modelling supplies as you'll just pay over the odds for small amounts.


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

On the link you posted they're multiple epoxys, i'm guessing it's either Modeling or Sculpting epoxy. I'm using it to basically make a wall across an glass exo terra tank to separate water from land.


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

I used to run a business a few years ago making car parts and body kits from fibreglass.

I got all my supplies and materials from a northern ireland company called MBFG. Worth checking them out, their prices are quite reasonable


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

mick83 said:


> I used to run a business a few years ago making car parts and body kits from fibreglass.
> 
> I got all my supplies and materials from a northern ireland company called MBFG. Worth checking them out, their prices are quite reasonable


I'll check them out, does the stuff heat up when curing?


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Oh thought i'd add the slow the curing the better im read some cure faster than others.


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

If you follow the mixing directions, it doesn't really generate much heat, if at all.
You have to work fast with it tho. A few minutes is all it really takes for it to start to go off.

I've used it in a few vivs and it works quite well


----------

